# 4x16 Table top suggestions?



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

I've had a few tracks on my table and it's 3/8 plywood that's painted and misc things need to be sanded to get a nice surface again.
I ordered a routed HO track from TKO and have a few ideas but was looking for more..or atleast do nots lol.
We thought about covering the entire area in vinyl then laying track down or linoleum? Thought about homasite but it's heavy and would be hard to get down into the basement. 

Any ideas or thoughts


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I used green foam backed carpet runner fron Home Depot. I have a MaxTrax and the track is laid on top of the carpet. You can also cut out the carpet where the track goes, that looks better but it is a little more noisey.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice Table and track Rich


----------



## oneredz (Jan 29, 2012)

I used felt for my table, but I like Richs idea even better.


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

I used vinyl under my maxtrax a few years back and it served it's prupose well. I liked it because it gave the setup an instant finished look. 


Dominic


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

plywood sign board smooth light multi layer

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=472746
I got a all 4 lanes running --- thanks MadMan & Siberia raceway some great ideas


----------



## Bri26 (Sep 1, 2015)

Rich,

Your track looks great! Do you happen to have any more specifics on the poduct that you used for the grass? 

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought that carpet runner 16 years ago! It was just over 2 feet wide, there are two strips of it side by side with the ends and one side turned up to cover the walls of the table part way up. With the foam backing a car that hits the wall will not be damaged. It is best to avoid anything with a deep pile. If a pickup shoe comes off and you lose a shoe the spring can get caught in the pile.
My local hardware store sells similar carpet runner, it comes on a big roll any you just buy as much as you need.


----------

